# Secondary School, Highlands, July 2008, Part Two



## zimbob (Jul 27, 2008)

So we returned today...

There was still a good few bits to see, including the main building.

On with some pics :

Science bits we missed t'other night :












Good up-to-date poster !






Robot arm 
















Down towards the main building, lovely red and pink corridors here 











Found the main hall and stage :











Looking down from the Projector room :






Upstairs we went :






And found the 'Bra Room' as we called it 











We found these 






Bryag strikes a pose, had to be done 






Minty Loos 






More odd stuff 






Back downstairs, to the kitchens :











A couple of random minty room shots :











Including this exam room with serious lighting 





















Looking out :






And lastly some rather cool old murals in the original building, these dated to the fifties :
















I want the train on my wall  Sadly these'll be gone soon 

Another good day, sorry about the amount of pics, but there was something so photogenic about this place.​


----------



## smileysal (Jul 27, 2008)

WOW, I thought the other pics on the other thread were great, but these are even better. What a fantastic place. That school hall reminds me of my and my teens old high school,looks exactly the same, apart from the projection room (we didn't have one of those  ). 

Must have been a posh school to have the fencing equipment and masks (we never had those either :'( )

Can't believe the amount of equipment still in there, the fencing stuff, all those computers  and love those murals on the walls. The corridors look great and really bright and airy (mine were a horrible grey colour  ).

Excellent pics and an excellent explore. What are they doing with the school? and all that equipment? hope some of it is saved, it looks great.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Neosea (Jul 27, 2008)

The train is too cool to be on a wall. Thanks for the photo's


----------



## zimbob (Jul 27, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Must have been a posh school to have the fencing equipment and masks (we never had those either :'( )
> 
> l



 Belive me, it's not a posh town it serves 

The school is getting demolished during the holidays, work started on Monday, half the slates are off the roof, the new PFI school was built on the playing fields in front of this one, so I imagine once it's flattened the new playing fields will be on it's site.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! What a place, thought we'd found a minter when we did Henbury High in Macclesfield last year but this one is untouched.

The err, 'bra room'...errm..lol...

Mendo


----------



## fire*fly (Jul 28, 2008)

brilliant, its hard not to feel nostalgic when you see an old school, even if it wasn't your school.....I went to a girls school & we never had a 'bra room' maybe thats why, we keept them on


----------



## batroy (Jul 28, 2008)

That stylised locomotive is the prototype Deltic!
















Futuristic object of desire, 50s style.


----------



## Fish '78 (Jul 28, 2008)

They are wicked pictures! That place is brll..............such good condition!


----------



## spikey (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice pic mate cant believe how much stuff left in there 

i take it there gonna strip the rest of place as those stage lanterns are prob worth about £200 and you cant buy them any more


----------



## Goldie87 (Jul 28, 2008)

Great pics and an excellent site 



spikey said:


> i take it there gonna strip the rest of place



Wouldn't surprise me if the lot ends up in a skip.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jul 28, 2008)

I was thinking that train was either the original Deltic or an American loco.


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! Fantastic site mate.


----------



## Bryag (Jul 29, 2008)

A few of mine, in no particular order


Demo for copper





Kitchens










Whoops!





This one reflects the proximity of neighbouring houses





Some Sciencey bits

Bunsen Burner





Computers










Circuitry





Power





Vintage Low voltage 





Gas





Stop! Hammer Time!





Strange liquids





Enclosed Courtyard





Examination Room





Stairs




​


----------



## Bryag (Jul 29, 2008)

Schools are always good for corridors, and this one did not disappoint 





































Basement





Tuck Shop





Gym










Various Classrooms















Broken Window





Room with a view





Stage Fright





Pole Dancing room (perhaps this explains the Bra Room!)





Teacher Humour





Final few shots















Finally, found this on the wall of the school dark room....and it so clearly was!





​


----------



## Virusman26 (Jul 29, 2008)

Utterly bloody ace!! It looks like the kids could start coming back in the door any time now!!! Just amazing!!


----------



## herts_urbex (Jul 29, 2008)

the room with the serious lighting they look like pars but there not was there anay pa equipment in there?


----------



## Bryag (Jul 29, 2008)

herts_urbex said:


> the room with the serious lighting they look like pars but there not was there anay pa equipment in there?



Yeah, to us they looked like professional stage lighting, but there was no stage or even a sliding wall to a stage. It was strange. Maybe they just had some left over and decided to put them there


----------



## zimbob (Jul 29, 2008)

Sweet mate, pics are looking good 

Fun and games there tonight, had to hide from the rozzers in some rather nettley bushes for a while 

And me in my shorts too 

Demo has moved on at a surprisingly fast rate, if anyone else wants to see this one they'd best be quick


----------



## lost (Jul 30, 2008)

I visited the Academy with zimbob (cheers for showing us around) and Alir147 last night. It is an amazing site, it's just such a shame the demolition boys are ripping through it so quickly.






These vintage Tannoy speakers were in almost every room in the school, they're wonderful!






"The work of a diseased mind" (©zimbob)






In the gym






Near the Home Economics department were some murals depicting 1950s domestic scenes. Class!






The flying man






The fencing room






Superb natural lighting over almost all the school






Test tubes


----------



## no1rich (Jul 30, 2008)

Thats one fantastic school. The murals are weird, like going back in time.
Love the Bra Room, we never had one of those. 
Although we did have a sick room with ex-army beds...


----------



## Bryag (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice pics, Lost. Sorry I could not make it last night, sounds like it was eventful. 

Zimbob, shorts and slippers are not really the most appropriate exploring apparel, even in summer


----------



## GaryDave (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy hell on a whompin' stick. That place looks like a very cool explore, I'm quite jealous. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## zimbob (Jul 30, 2008)

Bryag said:


> Zimbob, shorts and slippers are not really the most appropriate exploring apparel, even in summer



Slippers ?!?!?!


----------



## Bryag (Jul 30, 2008)

zimbob said:


> Slippers ?!?!?!



 

You'll be brushing off the dressing gown for the next explore, I expect. It'll be like exploring with Arthur Dent!


----------



## zero seven four (Jul 31, 2008)

fuck me all intact what a find and the images are grand well done..


----------



## thecollector (Jul 31, 2008)

spikey said:


> Nice pic mate cant believe how much stuff left in there
> 
> i take it there gonna strip the rest of place as those stage lanterns are prob worth about £200 and you cant buy them any more



I can see potential in a strip-out, pre demolition!! 

These private-public-partnerships are wide open to abuse and high charges to the tax payers!! Bad news...


----------



## thecollector (Jul 31, 2008)

spikey said:


> Nice pic mate cant believe how much stuff left in there
> 
> i take it there gonna strip the rest of place as those stage lanterns are prob worth about £200 and you cant buy them any more




Yes! I can see potential in a strip-out pre demolition..Bad news demolishing a good building, only to erect a new inferior on that's going to cost the tax payer dearly!!!!!!!


----------



## spikey (Aug 16, 2008)

Bryag said:


> Yeah, to us they looked like professional stage lighting, but there was no stage or even a sliding wall to a stage. It was strange. Maybe they just had some left over and decided to put them there



the stage lanterns are strand cantata or pattern 803 - they prob didnt have enought money to build a drama studio so they go for the cheap alternative, use a classroom - seen it a few times 

could have some fun light painting with um thought


----------

